# tigil and hinto



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

Is there any difference between "tigil" and "hinto"? Are they interchangeable in any situations?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Both _tigil_ and _hinto_ mean *stop* and I would use them interchangeably. I cannot think of an instance in which one would be absolutely more appropriate than the other.


----------



## RiRi @13

DotterKat is right. They both mean stop. Example:  Tumigil ka sa paglalakad. (Stop walking) and Huminto ka sa paglalakad. (Stop walking)


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much!


----------



## mataripis

Tigil is refrain and hinto is full stop. These 2 words may have the same meaning but tricky when used in different situations. For Manilans , it is ok to use them interchangeably but for southern Tagalog ,it is not. 1.) Tigil muna sa pagkain ng baboy.(refrain) 2.) Himpil muna at may kasalubong.(stationary) 3.) Hinto kapag malalim.(stop)


----------

